# 93 Suzuki DT140 Issues...



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

First off its a long post, thought id give all info to help troubleshoot the issue!!!

Been having problems with my port motor. First, went to water test the boat and couldnt get it (PORT motor) to run under load. So, took it home, cleaned the carbs, checked spark, reinstalled carbs, idle was OK, but sounded like it was missing still, drop tested the motor, all cyls dropped fine. Still had dark smoke comming from exhaust. throttle up and motor died. Tried a few more times, same thing, motor keeps dying when reved. Ok, so I remove the carbs again, clean them better this time hoping I missed something, installed the carbs, fire it up, running rough, so I synced them again, adjusted the needles, rev it up and motor quits again. Thought maybe filter, took it apart and cleaned it out( wasnt dirty anyway) switched fuel pump from starboad motor(just in case) fired it up and same issue when throttling up, motor dies. Went ahead and changed the fuel lines, disconnected the oil injection, switched the carbs from my starboard motor to the port, crank it up and now the motor will not hold idle. Crank it up again, let it settle and throttle it up, motor will rev fine, bring it back down to idle and it dies. Spent a few hours messing with the air/fuel needle and still couldnt get it to idle. Went ahead and ran a decarb through the motor, blew out a bunch of soot/carbon, switch it to gas/oil mix and the black smoke goes to normal 2 stroke smoke, but still sounds like a miss and will not hold idle. changed to new plugs(yes I gapped them) and same issue. Next step is to DVA tomorrow to see if I have an electrical issue... Still not understanding how the problem changed from not reving up to not idleing with just a switch in carbs. Starboard motor runs great with all the port motors parts. No issues at all... Any suggestions to what might be going on??? Starting to want to throw the whole boat in the trash if it would fit!!! Been working on this boat since I bought it! Wish I could shove this up the previous owners ass if I didnt think the issues were all my fault for not going through the boat like I should have in the first place and paying for a survey. Note to People buying a boat. Inspect every square inch of a boat you plan to buy, check everything twice and then have it surveyed!!! It will save you headaches, like mine!!!!!!!!

Thanks for reading my long post and trying to help me figure this out!!
Richard


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

I didnt read anything about a compression test ?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

outbrdwrench said:


> I didnt read anything about a compression test ?


 Compression- 
1. 120
2. 120
3. 125
4. 120

Forgot to put it in the post. That was the FIRST thing I did!!! :thumbsup:
Got any Ideas???


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Figured it out!!! Running great now.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad to hear !!
What was the problem!


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

crank position sensor. Was bent out a bit and throwing the timing off. Bent it back in and it ran fine. Going tomorrow to see how she runs with a few snapper on board 
(fingers crossed)


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet crazy how something that small can cause issues hope ur trip goes as planned luck!!


----------



## redtail (Oct 10, 2018)

*sensor*

can you tell me where the crank sensor isplease


----------

